#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Namtok Sipo National Park

## dirtydog

*Namtok Sipo National Park*

Narathiwat

*General Information* 

Locating in 8 Tombon 4 Amphoe; Dusongyo Sub-district, Kalisa Sub-district, Chaloem Sub-district, Marueabotok Sub-district, Tamayung Sub-district, Sako Sub-district, Si Banphot Sub-district, Choengkhiri Sub-district, Chana District, Ra-ngae District, Rueso District, Sisakhon District, Narathiwat Province, Namtok Sipo National Park consists of complicated mountain range and productive rainforest. It is a habitat of many kinds of wild animals, and a beautifully natural place of Narathiwat Province. The unique places, for examples, are Namtok Aisuedo, Namtok Yakabongo. It is about 288.82 square kilometers.

*Geography* 

Lying from north to south, the area consists of high complicated mountains, some of which are uplands which are best for growing upland corps. The highest mountain in the area is Maetae Mountain. The north part is in contact with Lalo Sub-district, Rueso District, Narathiwat Province. The south part is in contact with Dusongyo Sub-district, Chana District, Narathiwat Province. The east part is in contact with Chaloem Sub-district, Kalisa Sub-district, Ra Ngae District, Narathiwat Province. The west part is in contact with Tamayung Sub-district, Si Banphot Sub-district, Choengkhiri Sub-district, Si Sakhon District, Narathiwat Province. 

*Climate* 

Reference from Meteorological Department
Approximately high temperature within 10 years is 31.16 degrees Celsius.
Approximately low temperature within 10 years is 23.35 degrees Celsius.
Approximately rain within 10 years is 7.50 mm. 

*Flora and Fauna* 

The forest of the Park on the west bank of Saibuti River is productive rainforest almost covered with threes. On the top of the mountain range lays the all-year-round green forest derives valuable plants such as Malacca Teak, Yang, and many different kind of iron wood. And the rainforest in the Park makes it be the habitat for many kinds of wild animals, for example; mammal such as monkey, langue, barking deer, mouse deer, deer, porcupine, loris, civet cat, and giant squirrel; bird such as hornbill, hill myna, hawk; and common koel, and many kinds of aquatic life.

----------

